# Odin is going to be Frankenstein for halloween!



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My poor little guy had surgery today to remove some bumps he's had on his head. Oddly enough he had some ingrown hairs that got infected and kind of "bubbled" up. Thank god he's young and has enough extra skin so everything went back together and he should look fine after.

All he needs is some bolts and he's ready to go out as Frankenstein!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh my those incisions look huge poor boy. I so think you need some bolts though,lol


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awwww, poor guy! I hope he's better soon. I'm with Zoeys mom on the bolts!


----------



## schlandiger (Sep 30, 2010)

you should definitely get some bolts! that would be a perfect homemade and cost effective ( in a sense lol ) costume!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Poor boy... hope he is feeling better soon. He looks to be in good spirits though!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

awwwww, that breaks my heart... they look painful and huge..  

But you admire the fact, that they stay loyal and happy no matter what! 

poor boy.... 

what exactly is it that he had that he had to get that done?

EDIT: Oh, I read what happened, just didn't understand the first time I read it like always  lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cripes those incisions look huge!

He doesn't seem bothered at all and I bet you won't even notice when the fur grows back.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I was expecting him to be groggy and maybe even sore when he got home.. but he's his usual energetic self, him and Noire spent an hour tearing around the house before collapsing together. He apparently destroyed 3 buster collars at the vet so keeping him calm is going to be a challenge.  

I'm glad he's pretty unaffected and i'm eager for his hair to grow back so he can look like a normal dog again, lol.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh he looks like he had brain surgery the poor guy! Still looks happy though.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Oh my gosh he looks like he had brain surgery the poor guy! Still looks happy though.


That's what I first thought ! 

Does look happy & ready to go................


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeouch! Good he's feeling fine.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, that's something! Glad to hear he's feeling ok. A friend of mine has a Rhodesian ridgeback/lab mix and he had similar surgery but on the back of his neck- the ingrown hairs were so condensed and packed in there that they were close to his spine. The incision was just as huge and deep.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor baby! Glad he's doing good.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Bless his heart, glad he is doing well. At least he can't chew at the stitches but those claws can probably still reach it.

Amazing how these guys bounce back, especially when they are young.

Keep us posted on how Odin does and of course I'm sure he is getting extra lovings :hug:


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little guy! He DOES look like he had brain surgery--and this is from someone whose dog had a brain tumor removed!!! We called her "Frankenmutt" for quite a while after!

I'm sure it will heal up nicely and you won't even know there were any scars there. We put vitamin E oil on our dog's scar (after it closed up really well) and there was not one single scar and everything was covered by fur.


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Awww, poor guy. Well, you're right, at least he would look pretty cool as Frankenstein  Or...woofenstein...


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Poor boy! Frankenstein or Germanstein for Halloween....


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I like... Germanstein. It is amazing how quickly they are back to normal. And, I love it when they say "keep them quiet!!"
Glad all is well... and stitches or not.... he is a handsome boy.


----------

